# Palawan Vacation Suggestions



## mcdonour (Mar 30, 2013)

Hello
My wife and I are planning to spend 2 weeks in Palawan mid April 2013 and are looking for suggestions on places to go and stay.
Our budget would be described as mid range. Not $200 a night or the cheapest possible.
Would like someplace with pool, and possibly cooking option but this is optional.

Our rough itineray is to fly into Puerto Princesa and stay for 2 or 3 days and then visit other areas such as Taytay or El Nido.

We like snorkeling (but are beginners) and will be trying some island hopping.

Suggestions on places you have visited would be appreciated.

Regards
Ray


----------



## Wandering Ronin (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi Palawan is a top spot of Philippines. One one trip I went to Coron island, lots of small islands nearby too and great for snorkelling or diving (if you're into that). On another trip (was bit more expensive) but very memorable and called El Nido. Awesome place but may have got more expensive in recent years. Very friendly down there too.


----------

